# Miu Miu or Prada?



## terri_berri

I know that they come from the same designer, but if you had a choice would you be getting a Miu Miu or Prada bag?

At the moment, I really like the bow bag, but then, if I spend a bit more, I can get a Prada...

Is there really much quality difference between to the two brands?

Thanks!


----------



## butterfly36029

miu miu! I love the concept more than I love Pradas bags...


----------



## Showermermaid

It's Miu Miu for me definitely! The bags are more fun, girly, flirty cute as compared to the more serious sister Prada. My 2 cents worth :okay:


----------



## linpaddy

I love both so I'm biased.

IMO, Miu Miu is a serious competitor to Prada.  Top fashion magazines regularly feature both Miu Miu and Prada fashions alongside.

It's all about your preference.  I adore Miu Miu purses for the fun and feminine factor but I love to jazz up my outfits with a classic Prada.

Just as Miu Miu purses can be off beaten and wildly feminine (bow bag etc), Prada is just as equally ladylike in appeal.

I say, go for the style that appeals to you best.


----------



## Marcgirl

For me it's Miu Miu all the way.  No competition.


----------



## u8again

miumiu!! its fun, feminine and flirtatious! prada is definitely the more serious sister of the two


----------



## Secretguy

HAHA. I think its abit unfair to post in here. Obviously Miu Miu will get bias votes.

Personally, Miu Miu is definitely the younger buyoff from Prada. You just have to ask yourselves between these two brands. Prada is already so high up there in terms of reputation, you need to really have a 'kind' of look so carry it off. I've seen little girls carrying prada, you know they have been saving pennies for months to get that bag. But then, when you see a girl of the same age carrying Miu Miu. Naturally, you won't fault that. Because Miu Miu is cheaper, more funkier. In a way, people tend to find faults on bigger designer labels.

Prada bags are also quite formal for most of their design. It is already under the status recognition. Its no longer about this design or that from which season. Prada is all about, 'I want to bring out to Orchard and tell people that THIS IS A PRADA bag.....~'

Often a times, you bluff yourselves I'm not brand conscious, blah blah. But seriously, you spend so much on a bag, you want the LOGO stamped big on the bag. That's why Gucci and LV succeed in SG. Over at US, Proenza Schouler PS1 alone sells better than some Prada bags. 

Overall, just how you personally view this topic regarding competing brands...

But just to round off in terms of quality..... Prada hands down. =p Lol. Their saffiano range are TDF. Miu Miu still lingers between some stitching and QC problem. It annoys me sometimes when you bring out a brand new piece from the box, and find that it's less than acceptable to the customer.


----------



## Bay

Prada for me but I like both


----------



## terri_berri

Thanks everyone for your inputs!!!

I have to agree with you Secretguy... I have read a lot about the quality of MiuMiu which is a kinda of a let down to someone who is just entering their market. I have always been an LV/Chanel/Gucci type of girl, but I wanted something different which is why I am considering getting a Miu Miu or Prada bag!

Will have to go and check out Prada later and make my final decision... the Fumo Bow is still stuck in my head though!


----------



## Ah Am

terri_berri said:


> Thanks everyone for your inputs!!!
> 
> I have to agree with you Secretguy... I have read a lot about the quality of MiuMiu which is a kinda of a let down to someone who is just entering their market. I have always been an LV/Chanel/Gucci type of girl, but I wanted something different which is why I am considering getting a Miu Miu or Prada bag!
> 
> Will have to go and check out Prada later and make my final decision... the Fumo Bow is still stuck in my head though!



Yes...the Bow is really irresistible ! it will always on your mind, thinkin thinkin & thinkin. i regret i did not buy when i was in Paris 2008. however, i just brought the Bow in HK last month, yahooooo !!!


----------



## Secretguy

But I'm not saying Miu Miu suck la. (I need my comm too..) Lol. Just some of the bags have this problem only. And MM dare to try colors on leathers.


----------



## linpaddy

I think that Miu Miu's quality and QC can definitely use a few improvements given the fact that the prices keep going up!

I'm actually peeved at some of the issues with Miu Miu bags, sealant cracks, glue marks, incomplete sealing of leather edges, quilting not aligned etc.

I don't care if it's Hermes or Miu Miu.  If you call yourself a premier designer brand, then you need to buckle up on your QC!

However, I do agree with secretguy that Miu Miu is very adventurous.  The colors are wow!  Lots of design houses do not even come close!  

I love my Miu Miu bags and I do baby them more than my other designer purses.  I love the designs and adventurous styles.  I can live with the quality issues.


----------



## Jaime

I prefer Miu Miu designs. I only have 3 and luckily none of them have any faults. In fact I didnt know faults were common until I saw this thread. I just prefer their stuff. Ive always checked out Prada at the shop when Im on the prowl for a new bag but nothing ever grabs me there (besides the fairy bag but I missed out on that, and I believe that had faults too with the pictures running - that I would have been annoyed about!)


----------



## butterfly36029

I agree about the quality. My pervinca charm was really nice when I first bought but now it's turned out a little green instead of blue! I put my ten inch laptop inside my baltico bowler and the purple lining tore apart (if that's how you say it). I felt the liner was too small for the bag, it should have been bigger and I always had doubts about carrying big stuff and then that's what happened! 

And the craftmanship of the mosto messenger bag looks like something is missing, I don't know what it is, something about the quilting...I have to admit I have been a bit disappointed at Miu Miu quality lately...


----------



## f1re_cr4cker

not that i own any of either yet but for me Miu Miu wins i reckon it looks more smooshy!


----------



## natt33

*I love both !!!*


----------



## terri_berri

Ah Am said:


> Yes...the Bow is really irresistible ! it will always on your mind, thinkin thinkin & thinkin. i regret i did not buy when i was in Paris 2008. however, i just brought the Bow in HK last month, yahooooo !!!



Ah Am... which colour did you buy in HK last month? They only have the black, white and light blue at the moment


----------



## kiki119

Miu Miu is not nesscarily any cheaper than Prada IMO... I think they are shoulders to shoulders now.....

I have been a miu miu girl... I am feeling "bored" bc I owe or have owed 90% of MM classic..... but I am debating to get that "Alexa" Miu Miu Bag..................... 

Fall 2009 season... I was only loving the Pattina & stage bag..... and the sale selection was lacking....... Prada wins for Fall 2009... for me


----------



## vesna

miu miu for me because it is funkier, Prada are often boring


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

miu miu imo


----------



## Ah Am

terri_berri said:


> Ah Am... which colour did you buy in HK last month? They only have the black, white and light blue at the moment



hi terri berri, mine is nero bow (black). That day they only have white, light pink, light beige & brown. I am glad i brought nero bow & love it very much, cheers


----------



## tsuarsawan

Interesting about the quality issues that Miu Miu have.
I have to admit when u r coughing up quiet a bit of $$$ for a bag, u dont really want quality issues. 
I think I hold back on purchasing certain bags from Miu Miu.

In saying that, I still love some of the color's & designs of Miu Miu, 
whether I prefer it to Prada, that's a different story...
Prada also has some stunning styles.
They both have a different look to offer.
Prada is more classic & Miu Miu is a lot more fun. 
So I guess it boils down to what look your after.
I like both.......


----------



## Houtxgal76

terri_berri said:


> I know that they come from the same designer, but if you had a choice would you be getting a Miu Miu or Prada bag?
> 
> I own both and I get more compliments on the miu miu. And when I sell I get better offers on miu miu.
> At the moment, I really like the bow bag, but then, if I spend a bit more, I can get a Prada...
> 
> Is there really much quality difference between to the two brands?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## sdkitty

since this is the miu miu subforum, opinions are going to be biased in favor of that


----------



## RosesOTM

I think Prada leather bags are of higher quality leather, with more leather options and a studier construction in my experience. I also think Prada overall has a more established brand that will hold resale value better (but still not re-sale investment worthy). MIUMIU won bran of the year for 2022, but they are kinda a fad as their meteoric brand rise is to the y2k, barbie, and collegiate styles being on trend.


----------



## Bag@holic12

I've (thankfully!) never encountered any quality problems with miu miu and I prefer their designs to what prada has been up to lately with their nylon/shearling/fabric bags. I adore the luxury feel of miu miu's matelasse nappa leather but I think too much of their brand revolves around it. Still, when I can get a bag that really feels like I'm holding luxury for the same price of a prada nylon, for me it's an obvious choice which I'd go for. Not sure about resale value – I don't recognise prada's handbag designs lately but a lot of miu miu bags that I bought a decade ago are still sold (at a much higher price). I know that Dior's resale value is terrible for everything other than the lady Dior and possibly the saddle because they retire their lines relatively often, so prada might be similar (excluding the re-editions). That being said, I haven't had the most experience with prada, so correct me if I'm mistaken!


----------

